# Med gas job



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Don't know all the details, but it's Government. It's at a hospital north of Chicago. will go for Bid soon. ILPlumber you may want to look. PM me if you want more info.

3/4


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm at my max with my bonding company. No new work at the present time. It's a good problem to have....


----------

